# Wie muss man Fische in Fangliste eintragen?



## carasius (24. April 2013)

Hallo,

vielleicht schaut wie eine dumme Frage, aber muss man z.b. für erste Brasse, Nummer 1 eintragen, für zweite Brasse, Nummer 2 eintragen und Nummer 1 streichen... usw ?
Oder macht man anders (z.b. ein Strich für jede Fisch) ?


----------



## fordfan1 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wie muss man Fische in Fangliste eintragen?*

Kenne jetzt deine Liste nicht,aber normal Art Grösse Gewicht und Gewässer,gestrichen wird da eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Franky (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wie muss man Fische in Fangliste eintragen?*

Jepp! In der Regel jeden Fisch mit Datum, Maß und Gewicht sowie dem Gewässer einzeln. Ausnahmen davon gibt's allerdings.


----------



## carasius (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wie muss man Fische in Fangliste eintragen?*

Ich meine Stückzahl in Tageskartefanglist.

In eine Tageskarte von Fischereiverein Augsburg steht: "Stückzahl mit strich sofort nach Fang eintragen" aber in Tageskarten von anderen Fischereivereine gibts kein hinweis.


----------



## fordfan1 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wie muss man Fische in Fangliste eintragen?*

Das sagt mir echt nichts,komische Formulierung ;+


----------



## carasius (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wie muss man Fische in Fangliste eintragen?*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Das sagt mir echt nichts,komische Formulierung ;+


 
Ich entschuldige mich, man kann einfach sehen das Deutsch ist nich meine Muttersprache. 
Ich kann besser im englisch sagen aber dieses Forum ist einen Deutschsprachigesforum.


----------



## gründler (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wie muss man Fische in Fangliste eintragen?*

Ich muss nur das Gesamtgewicht von ganzen Jahr eintragen.

also zb. 01.01.2012 - 31.12.2012 = 20kg Zander oder 10kg Aal usw.

Kein maß,kein einzelgewicht nur gesamtgewicht vom ganzen Jahr.

Aber das ist überall verschieden gehandhabt.


|wavey:


----------



## fordfan1 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wie muss man Fische in Fangliste eintragen?*

Ich meinte nicht deinen Post,sondern die Aussage:"Stückzahl mit Strich sofort nach Fang eintragen". |wavey:


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wie muss man Fische in Fangliste eintragen?*

@ TE:

Das ist gar keine dumme Frage, im Gegenteil! DAs ist IMO auch son Fall von höchst unklaren Formulierungen in Karten.

Bei mir steht auch "jeder Fisch ist sofort nach dem Fang einzutragen" in den Tageskarten.

Links sind die Fischarten aufgelistet, rechts daneben jeweils ein Kästchen für die Zahl. Aber: Da passt auch gerade mal eine einzige Zahl rein. 

Bei Mehrfachfang (z. B. bei Karpfen erlaubt) müsste man also wohl auch Striche machen - was wohl wiederum nicht erlaubt ist... 

IMO klare "Fehlkonstruktion"... und hiesige Kontrolettis hängen sich gerne mal an kleinsten Kleinigkeiten auf... ob das wohl absichtlich so ist, um denen nen regelmäßigen "Abreagierungsgrund" zu geben?

Zudem muss man auch Nicht-Edelfische eintragen - also quasi auch jeden einzelnen gefangenen Köfi unter "Weißfisch"...

Dort müssten dann wohl auch gefangene Schleien vermerkt werden - denn die sind in der "Edelfischliste" wiederum nicht enthalten...


----------



## fordfan1 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wie muss man Fische in Fangliste eintragen?*

Frag am besten beim Verein direkt nach,wenn die es nicht wissen weiss ichs auch nicht...


----------



## Franky (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wie muss man Fische in Fangliste eintragen?*

Aumann... Welcher D... hat sich denn solch eine Formulierung ausgedacht... Da sträuben sich echt die Nackenhaare!
Aber ich vermute da die gleiche Absicht wie Louis hinter. Immer schon Strichelchen machen... Aber nur direkt nach dem Fang!  Tsssss...


----------



## carasius (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wie muss man Fische in Fangliste eintragen?*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist ein bisschen schwer zu beschreiben, aber "Stückzahl mit Strich" interpretiere ich mal ungefähr so:
> 
> ...



Ich habe eine Fehler gemacht, korrekt ist: " Stück mit Strich..."

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. April 2013)

*AW: Wie muss man Fische in Fangliste eintragen?*

Im Zweifel im Verein nachfragen. Ich habe hier auch im ersten Jahr "jeden gefangenen Fisch" eingetragen (wie es in den Papieren steht), die Herrschaften meinen aber eigentlich nur "jeden entnommenen Fisch".

Früher mag es das Gleiche gewesen sein, heute sorgt es für Missverständnisse.


----------

